# Gangland killings in Marbella



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hooded men have just shot and killed a man while he was having a drink on the terrace of a bar in the Elviria commercial centre. He ran inside the bar and they followed him, still shooting. 

Last month there was another shooting in Benahavis. Police believe there is a link to organised crime in both cases.


Two hooded men have shot dead an Irish man at a pub in Marbella. - Costa del Sol - Spain news - Spanish News in English - TypicallySpanish.com -


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Scarcely 'news'.
We were having coffee on the terrace of that bar in Benahavis that very morning.
The police are probably content to let these people wipe each other out as long as innocent people aren't involved.

A woman was shot by her partner in Granada.....yet another case of gender violence in Southern Spain.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

This is yet another one,happened yesterday afternoon (see Olive Press).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Scarcely 'news'.
> We were having coffee on the terrace of that bar in Benahavis that very morning.
> The police are probably content to let these people wipe each other out as long as innocent people aren't involved.
> 
> A woman was shot by her partner in Granada.....yet another case of gender violence in Southern Spain.


I don't think I could be quite so dispassionate about these kinds of killings happening in public places, purely because of the risk of an innocent bystander being hit, possibly by a ricochet. Even if no such tragedy happens, I wouldn't like to witness such a thing whilst out for a coffee or lunch, either.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think I could be quite so dispassionate about these kinds of killings happening in public places, purely because of the risk of an innocent bystander being hit, possibly by a ricochet. Even if no such tragedy happens, I wouldn't like to witness such a thing whilst out for a coffee or lunch, either.


I'm not dispassionate. It's just that a lot of bad things happen everywhere. In one day last week, in a part of London I lived in, a man was shot dead by police after stabbing a woman and a short drive away an elderly woman was decapitated by a madman wielding a machete. We live in a 'respectable' area yet two minutes up the road, in a cut through between two big houses, a man was ambushed in his 4x4 and shot by two obviously very professional killers just before we moved in six years ago.

Where we lived in the UK in a quiet country town a man was kicked to death opposite our cottage, one of our teaching assistants slit the throats of her two young children and drove into the woods and killed herself. I attended far too many funerals of young people killed in traffic accidents or by drug overdoses.

So not dispassionate as I have strong feelings about such a waste of life, even low-life. Perhaps the right word would be 'resigned'.

There's a lot of unreported violence all over Spain as in the UK. Recently there was a spate of killings in Triana, apparently as a result of warring gypsy families.

We live in a society saturated with images of violence....blockbuster films, tv series, even the more 'high-brow' ones, computer games....all overdosing on beautifully choreographed violence, and all too often violence towards women.

I have no idea what can be done about it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

amespana said:


> This is yet another one,happened yesterday afternoon (see Olive Press).


Do you mean another case of gender violence, of which there is a lot in Spain, much of it unreported.
I do voluntary work for a Malaga-based organisation which meets in Estepona and goes into schools and police stations providing workshops on gender and LGBT equality. We are well-received but I don't know what lasting impact these workshops have.
People moan about excess 'political correctness' in the UK but it may well have the effect of making people think twice before they say or do something crass and offensive.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Yesterday's killing was of a person known to the police in Ireland for previous drugs offences. The Irish police had informed him that his life was in danger according the Irish newspapers. Safety was sought in southern Spain but did not work out for the deceased person. Paramilitaries were involved.

The previous similar shooting (non fatal) in the area was a case of mistaken identity.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think I could be quite so dispassionate about these kinds of killings happening in public places, purely because of the risk of an innocent bystander being hit, possibly by a ricochet. Even if no such tragedy happens, I wouldn't like to witness such a thing whilst out for a coffee or lunch, either.


That was my reaction too. Sure, these things go on and have done for years, but in public places in broad daylight? It would probably put me off going there, especially if I had childen.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Gender violence is a different issue though. It happens all over the country, and doesn't usually put the public at risk. Gang shootings are (as far as I know) mainly confined to the western Costa del Sol.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Gender violence is a different issue though. It happens all over the country, and doesn't usually put the public at risk. Gang shootings are (as far as I know) mainly confined to the western Costa del Sol.


Have any members of the public been killed or injured as a result of gang shootings in Marbella, or anywhere in Spain, for that matter, though?
I'm not aware of any.
I won't stop going to the cafe in Benahavis where one shooting took place and I can't see anything short of full- scale warfare stopping Sandra visiting her beauty salon in Marbella. We didn't stop walking up our road with the dogs because a mafia hit squad killed someone there. 
These killers are professionals. The last thing they want to do is injure innocent bystanders as then the police would have to pull their finger out and make an effort to find the killers.
Gang violence occurs all over Spain, not just in the western CdS. It gets more publicity when foreigners are involved or it happens somewhere like Marbella. 
But I would be surprised to find that anything had changed in the lives of ordinary citizens of Marbella this morning. People will be going to work, children to school.
Compared to the post- Franco political violence where hundreds of police, Guardia and civilians were killed, a few gangland killings in Marbella don't rate very highly.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A woman was stabbed to death in Torrox a couple of weeks ago. I believe she was the manager of the Nerja caves and the killer was her live-in boyfriend who had a history of violence towards women.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

An old lady of 80 was, apparently, killed by her 70 year old sister in Torre del Mar this weekend. She has been released on bail, and I must say I agree she probably doesn't pose a risk to the general public.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Gender violence is a different issue though. It happens all over the country, and doesn't usually put the public at risk. Gang shootings are (as far as I know) mainly confined to the western Costa del Sol.


If it's gangland killings, then I doubt anyone here has anything to worry about! I'm sure there are worse statistics in a few places in the UK.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brocher said:


> If it's gangland killings, then I doubt anyone here has anything to worry about! I'm sure there are worse statistics in a few places in the UK.


I'm sure there are gangland killings in other big Spanish cities, plus every week there are reports of murders in small towns and villages all over Spain.
The spotlight is on Marbella because...well, it's Marbella, isn't it...



More 'innocent' people are killed crossing the road than in Marbella gang warfare.

It seems that in fact there were no shootings in Marbella....Elviria is a few km up the A7 and the dead man lived in Benalmadena. Benahavis is not Marbella, it is a municipality in its own right.
The Paddy Doyle mentioned in the press report as having been shot in Estepona was actually shot in our village, it happened two minutes from our house.
I've often wondered what would have happened if we'd been walking the dog when the shooting took place. Consensus of opinion round here is 'Nothing'. The furore caused by the shooting of two mature British females not to mention a dog would have put too much heat on the killers.


----------

